
Nginx-1.13.9 - TimWolla
http://mailman.nginx.org/pipermail/nginx-announce/2018/000207.html
======
seeekr
The significant (and only) feature addition being HTTP/2 server push support:

> Feature: HTTP/2 server push support; the "http2_push" and
> "http2_push_preload" directives.

~~~
continuations
What about caching? If the assets I want to push to browser are already cached
in the browser would Nginx be smart enough to not to push?

~~~
alwillis
Cache digests enables the browser to tell the server what’s cached so the
server doesn’t push something unnecessarily: [http://httpwg.org/http-
extensions/cache-digest.html](http://httpwg.org/http-extensions/cache-
digest.html)

------
necro
I'm not sure if I never understood this right, but it seemed server push was
not an ideal overall solution. It seemed it was targeted to push needed
css/js/image in the stream of the page result. But most assets that one would
want loaded are coming via an external CDN so doing a push of that does not
make sense. Yeah, I guess if you are proxying your whole site via the CDN. Am
I missing something here?

~~~
atonse
My view on this is that it doesn't just work for "http page preloads assets to
get", and more like "http request preloads other http requests" ... the
difference is, in the case of a CDN, they could basically download a JS file
for, say, a JS framework, but also send you jQuery, etc because they know it's
dependent.

All this is to get away from a lot of our current hacky workflows (like file
concatenation).

